# Best Boots for Hunting/Hiking?



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've always had Keens but the last 2 pairs I've owned haven't held up. I'm doing more hiking than I ever have been before. Looking for a good waterproof, breathable boot with good ankle support. I know there are a lot of options but I figured I'd start with some that have already been tested and proved by some of the best guys out there! thanks in advance for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Just pick one, you'r going to get 1000 different answers but what it comes down to is what you can afford and what fits your foot. I work in an office with 80 to 100 different people that work in the woods everyday and I bet only 10 people have the same boots.

With REI, Blackovis, Salomon, Sportsmans, and a number of other sporting goods or shoe stores in the SLC area you have the opportunity to try a few on. It might be hard to decide once you start trying on good boots coming from Keen.

If you really want my opinion I have been wearing 2 pair of Salomon boots for the last year and find they are a good solid hiking boot with good support. Before that I wore out a couple pair of Redwings which were a good boot.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I have ASOLO's. I am on my second pair. Had them two years now. The first pair I had lasted almost a decade. I do a ton of hiking, not just for hunting. They take a little longer to break in, but well worth it. I have a pair of Keen's I use for around camp but don't do any real hiking in them. They're just a good camp shoe for me.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used Salomon Quest 4D GTX for several years, and they were great comfortable boots, but they eventually wore out. I put a lot of miles on them thought and they were well worth the $200.

I'm currently wearing Crispi Thor's. They have a very rigid mountaineering-type sole, but they have been a great boot. If ankle support is crucial for you though, I might recommend looking at something with a more supportive upper portion of the boot. I really like these because they are lightweight, waterproof, and durable, but they are not as supportive around the ankle.

If you have a chance, go to REI and try on the ASOLOS and the Salomons. Then drive out to BlackOvis/Crispi Showroom. Crispi has a big variety of types of boots, and I'm sure you can find something that would fit your preferences and your foot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For waterproof seems like the best have the leather sewn into the sole, those that are glued always seem to have issues rather quickly. I really like Danner myself.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I really like my Salomon Quest 4D GTX. Breathable(waterproof) hiking boots are a myth, don't buy into the marketing hype. Your feet will get wet at some point. Best to know how the deal with it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out Crispi


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to just hike in my GoreTex duty boots from the prison. Once they broke in, they were super comfy. I always ordered two pair so I had one for hunting. Then I bought some Salomons. Holy cow.... HUGE difference. Super comfy (read that as no break in time), fit your foot like a tennis shoe and I've put mine through hell and other than a few slices in the leather, they are in great shape. I've been really impressed with the tread on them. Pretty aggressive yet have held up well to hiking in rocky terrain as well as providing great traction in wet or muddy conditions. They are GoreTex and I haven't suffered from wet feet much. I was pleasantly surprised to find that even when I submerge them while crossing a creek or something, it takes quite a while of being submerged for the water to work it's way all the way into the boot.


----------



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

I have 3 pairs of Danner Men's Tachyon tactical boot. I wear them for work, hunting, and every day. they are the best boot I have ever had.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

I'd say it really depends on your feet, how wide they are and what feels good. Also, what feels good while walking on a trail and what holds up when you're carrying a heavy pack or side-hilling over a scree field can be a big difference. It also depends a lot on how much ankle support you need.

I find when I'm just hiking on trail, I can get away with low-top trail runners. I really like my salomon X Ultra 3s. I have 2 pairs, 1 with gore, the other without so I'm set for either hot/dry or rain/mud.

Trail runners doesn't cut it for me if I'm going off trail or if I'm carrying a heavy pack. I have a pair of Scarpa GTXs that I love. definitely sweatier on the foot and heavier than trail runners, but they've done awesome off trail in the mountains.


----------



## shiras (Aug 21, 2019)

My two cents: look for "hot weather", "lightweight", "ultralight", etc. boots for summer scouting. These models will often also be branded as "tactical", which makes sense considering that most modern mil-spec boots are designed for the Middle East. Standard hiking or hunting boots feel like miniature microwaves in 80-105° heat. If the temperature drops substantially, you can always pop on heavier socks.


Another worthwhile tidbit: you can often find boots, including new ones, for shockingly low prices on eBay. My current brand-name summer boots cost me $38 new on eBay, and they've served me well.


----------

